# J. Dwight Pentecost



## bookslover (Jan 26, 2012)

Did you know that J. Dwight Pentecost - author of (among many other things) _Things to Come_ (1958), that great classic of dispensational eschatology - is still among us? He'll be 97 on April 24 (DV).

Frankly, I'd assumed he'd gone to be with his Lord some years ago.

I wonder how many people think _I'm_ dead. LOL


----------



## JM (Jan 26, 2012)

Following Him - J. Dwight Pentecost

Still teaching?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 26, 2012)

bookslover said:


> I wonder how many people think _I'm_ dead. LOL



I, for one, do not think you're dead.

Sometimes I get Pentecost confused with Gleason Archer, who did pass just a few years ago.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 26, 2012)

An interesting fellow, having led an interesting life.

He corrected some of early dispensationalism away from "dispensations" but systematizes two plans of redemption- one for those with some Jewish ancestry, one for everyone else. Has difficulty defining the former, and who all is in "the church," and whether the two groups every get together in eternity. "An earthly people with early promises versus a spiritual people with spiritual promises."

One of the first real efforts to try and credibly systematize this view. 

The more I read and study Scripture, and God's plan of redemption, the more I realize how significant this error is, and how absurd the assumptions, constructs and definitions used for this. (But it took a long time to really understand this).

May God's people come to understand the same- in his lifetime.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 26, 2012)

CharlieJ said:


> Sometimes I get Pentecost confused with Gleason Archer, who did pass just a few years ago.



Just a curiosity question: how do you get those two mixed up?


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I get Pentecost confused with Gleason Archer, who did pass just a few years ago.
> ...



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Andres (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got a bit of an interesting story about Dr. Pentecost....

About 4 years ago I visited Dallas Theological Seminary during one of their Open House days. During my visit, I wanted to see the married couples housing, but they hadn't arranged for any of those to be available to show. Since there were some others who also wanted to see what married couples housing would look like, a DTS representative made arrangements to show us one of the married areas on the fly. They took us to one of the married dorms that one of their professors lived in. I thought it a bit strange that one of the professors actually lived there on campus, but then they explained that it was the living quarters of a quite senior professor - Dr. Dwight Pentecost. So I actually went in and toured Dr. Pentecost's house! I also had the privilege of meeting him. While I of course strongly disagree with Pentecost's dispensationalism, it was pretty neat to get to meet him since he is a bit of a legend.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 27, 2012)

On mixing up Archer and Pentecost, I think it's just because they're about the same age, both big proponents of a similar Dispensationalism (I think they differ on the timing of the Rapture though), and I had a class once where I had to read a bunch of both of their books. Since that class I get them tangled up.


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 27, 2012)

So if you attended one of his lectures would that make you a Pentecostal?

*rim shot*

Sorry, had to say it.


----------

